# What time do you go to bed?



## Strategist (May 20, 2008)

I go around 10:30pm....how abouts y'all?


----------



## Lostinsilence (Sep 15, 2011)

Depends on the day. Sometimes I'm really busy and I stay up late(about 1 am) catching up on tv shows. Weekends, probably up till 3 am.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

10 :30 sounds good to me . Lol
Feel like some monkey buisness lol .


----------



## LazyMaisy (Jul 16, 2015)

I'm usually busy writing or painting until 3:30 am during the summer. When I go back to school I go to sleep at like 10:00.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I never go to bed until I get so tired I'll fall over if I don't lay down in the next 30 seconds.


----------



## Strategist (May 20, 2008)

Grog said:


> 10 :30 sounds good to me . Lol
> Feel like some monkey buisness lol .


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

3 some any one else for 10 :30. 
Dibs on top .


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

4-5AM these days. I stopped caring about my sleep cycle this summer.

I once was friends with a guy who regularly slept at 8PM. I never understood how he found the time to do all his homework before then. Those types are rare indeed.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

This month, the earliest has been 1am and latest, 5am.

I was a bit more towards 'normal hours' in May and June. I think the stress of the summer has gotten to me (made me more tired -- more prone to napping during the day and getting up later).


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Maybe 2am :stu.......my sleep patterns are crazy.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

12:30am or so weekdays. I really should go to sleep before midnight since I need a lot of sleep. 

Weekends....2-4am.


----------



## Rex87 (Jan 5, 2015)

For ages it has been 10-11pm(90% of the time)but since I'm not working or in school now, I pretty much go to bed whenever. Probably 2-4am these days.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Midnight or later, mostly because I have screwed up my sleeping pattern. I just need a couple days of working in the morning, and I get back on track. Then it's closer to 11pm.


----------



## IllusiveOne (Jul 1, 2015)

WillYouStopDave said:


> I never go to bed until I get so tired I'll fall over if I don't lay down in the next 30 seconds.


Same, lol


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

School days: 2 am always
Vacations: I'm awake until i finally collapse. Right now it's 6am and i still haven't gone to bed, which kind of proves my point.


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

I go to bed at 10:30/11:00 PM, but I don't go to sleep until after 3:00 AM. It's like I can't let myself - I find things to do, even if it's tidying my room or wardrobe.

I didn't go to sleep one night a few weeks ago, because I had to be up early the next day. Since then, I can't stay awake past 1:30 AM most nights.


----------



## TabbyTab (Oct 27, 2013)

Like 5 am or later bc of summer break 

During school months tho like 12 am or later


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

It is currently 3am. I might go to bed now, or maybe in an hour. I'm not sure. I usually sleep around 3-5am during the summer time.


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

Usually about 3am. I've been staying up to nearly half past three lately, thought.


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

At about 10:30.


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Right now it's been around 1 or 2'ish in the AM


----------



## TheVoid (Nov 2, 2008)

11 pm


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Never


----------



## kageri (Oct 2, 2014)

I looked at the poll and went "wow it ends at midnight?" and then I vote to see nearly everyone has selected midnight or later. When people don't have to be up at an early hour the natural sleep schedule is not to go to bed right around dark (or what would be summer sunset time in more northern areas). 

Some nights I fall asleep between 1-2, 3-4 is probably most common, and occasionally I see 4am go by and maybe even the birds chirping before I go to sleep. My husband is worse when he doesn't have work. He rapidly turns to sleeping at sunrise. If I want to I can hold a fairly natural schedule of sleeping 1-2am until 10am give or take an hour.


----------



## JustKittenRightMeow (Jul 25, 2011)

Usually 2:30-3:00AM because I am a total rebel (Jkjkjk).


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

4-5am. It's really messed up. Kept telling myself to I need to start sleeping earlier. But after midnight is when I truly feel I can be in my own little sanctuary world without anyone bothering me.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

I just can't get myself to stay on a sleep schedule for long. It varies. I have to be flexible w/ what times I sleep, too, for my job so that doesn't really help w/ me ever getting on a normal sleep schedule.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Around 9 because I have to get up at 5 am for work.


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

1'ish or 2 AM usually


----------



## indiscipline (May 24, 2015)

Around half past Jesus ****ing Christ just get to bed already.

(on it promise just _one more_ cup of tea _one_)


----------



## noctilune (Jun 8, 2015)

Between 10-11pm as I have to be at work by 8am.


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

6 am - 8 am


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

not early enough.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

11pm - 12 am. Living with kids you learn to go sleep early because they don't care. At 7 am they'll come in your room and bodyslam you awake even if you told them the day before to not wake you up early.


----------



## SouthWest (Dec 4, 2014)

If I'm working in the morning I go to bed between 01:00 and 02:00, that way I get 5-6 hours sleep. If I have the day free I typically turn in after 03:00.

Night owl, I guess.


----------



## My Name Isnt Dave (Jun 23, 2015)

Usually around midnight, or 1 AM is when I finally am able to fall asleep. 

Considering I wake up at 5 AM to get ready for work, this probably isnt healthy.


----------



## identificationunknown (Jan 23, 2014)

depends bu usually btwn 4-9


----------



## Kenneth Ash (Jul 19, 2015)

I try my best to go around 11pm, but I fail at that everyday


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_It varies. Usually it's around 7 or 8 AM, sometimes later than that. But never earlier than 6 AM unless I have to go somewhere the next day (rarely happens). I've also stayed up for 24 hours or longer many times, which I just did yesterday. I had an appointment at 11 AM, but I didn't feel like sleeping early because I wasn't tired at all, so I stayed up and went to bed right after I got home at 4 PM. I slept for at least 19 hours afterwards. _


----------



## Batcat (Nov 19, 2014)

Between 11pm and midnight, it's the only way I'll be awake in the morning. If I'm watching a movie I might stay up late.


----------



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)

I TRY to get to bed by midnight. Usually I fail and it's 1 AM by the time I turn in and I'm tired the next day when I get up at 6:30.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Midnight :yay:yay


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*I adore this thread!*

Slap bang in the majority

maybe we're not alone

but we are!


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

Usually around 3-3:30 a.m. unless I have to be up early for work or something else.


----------



## Zosie92 (Jun 25, 2015)

Used to be early hours of the morning, but now I'm working regularly it's more like 10-11pm. 

I actually try to stick to a set bedtime of 11 where possible 'cause it's been doing wonders for my depression induced insomnia/oversleeping.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Usually around 1 or 2am.


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Around 10:30pm when I have work but other than that, usually after midnight.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Between 2-3AM. Maybe between 1 and 2 if I have uni the next day.


----------



## VictoryOverFear (Mar 18, 2014)

About 7-8 hours before I anticipate waking up, which changes daily.


----------



## JayLee38 (Jan 17, 2015)

Normally I get to bed around 3:30/4:00 am


----------



## Conviction07 (Aug 23, 2013)

About 3am. Although I find each year it gets a little later.


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

I ideally want to wake up at 7AM so I can go running by 8AM. But then that means I have to sleep by 10PM and that's not gonna happen. 12-1am is when I usually sleep. I think I just need to go running at a later time, like 9 or 10. The early morning seems the best since it's cool and not too many people.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Depends on how tired I am, but usually midnight or later.


----------



## Oasis-of-Reason (Oct 15, 2011)

I don't know, anywhere from 12am to 12pm. Probably around 4:30am on average.


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

I usually have trouble falling asleep so I can end up staying up about as late as 1 am just tossing and turning or being on my phone.


----------



## slowlyimproving (Jan 2, 2014)

3am. I need to get this under control. But, it use to be even worse.


----------



## Ellazona (Jan 22, 2015)

Way to late. Try to go to bed before 12 but usually around 3


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*I love the bottom option*

Life was so perky getting out with people a night from 10pm til about 9am

Stay up forever
age 18 until about 30

Now too much obsession with keyboard & mouse to get things done accurately which I did in my career. Refining stuff


----------



## KangalLover (Dec 26, 2012)

since i finished high school (8 years ago) my sleeping time has gone from 11 p.m to 5 a.m.
nowadays i can't even sleep soon if i try because my body becomes 'awake' at about 7 - 8 p.m


----------



## indiscipline (May 24, 2015)

I've slept quite well lately (thank god) but there have been times when I've struggled with strange sleeping patterns. I had no trouble falling asleep but I'd always wake up ~three to four hours in, unable to fall back asleep (or with great difficulty). I sleep well when I'm feeling good but I'll probably always be a light sleeper, which sucks considering I live right next to a daycare center playground. They're slowly wiring me to disregard the thought of ever having children.

I didn't even answer the question. Actually, I'm realizing I think I already did, a couple days back, but I didn't answer sincerely. I guess I'm just avoiding it because I'm embarrassed to say~


----------



## Robleye (Sep 26, 2012)

Usually go to sleep around 2-3 am.. I need to work on that.


----------



## Andres124 (Oct 23, 2012)

I usually go to bed like at 9:00 to 9:30 pm. I have never really seen the point of staying up so late, for what. Plus I have to go to sleep early because I wake up early for work.


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

Worknights try to go to bed at 10pm to be up by 630am
Weekends anywhere between midnight and 2 to be up by 9-10am.

-------

I remember in high school people would go to bed at 3am to be up by 6am for school and I'm like WTF


----------



## burgerchuckie (May 31, 2012)

Weekdays: 10:30 
Weekends: 12mn


----------



## Theresa Ann (Jun 13, 2014)

Usually between 2-4 am.


----------



## thetown (Aug 16, 2014)

My bed time is erratic. I try to sleep around midnight at the latest, but I have a curse that occurs every summer so it can't really be helped. The curse of Netflix as I call it sometimes. It's great that I find a show that I like and am really interested in, but I have really bad timing. I binge watch shows too much and pull all-nighters to watch them.

During school year: 1-3 AM
Summer break: 3-6 AM XD


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

After midnight.


----------



## Cyclonic (Oct 25, 2012)

11-12 most nights


----------



## shyguy07 (Mar 22, 2015)

During the week I go to bed between 10:30 and 11 to get up at 6:30, but sometimes I stay awake reading until midnight. On Friday nights, lately I've been staying up until about 2 am listening to music and reading, then I fall asleep. I'll sleep in until about 9. Saturday nights I'm usually asleep by 11:30 and 12 and get up Sunday around 8 am.


----------



## quewezance (Sep 9, 2013)

My sleeping schedule is all over the place. Usually 7pm to 8am.


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

7pm,I have to get up around 3am workdays. Otherwise,about midnight


----------



## Chasingclouds (Jan 7, 2015)

Usually midnight or later. The only reason for that is because I haven't started school yet. Otherwise I usually go to bed around 10:30pm to 11:30pm.


----------

